# Other Aquarium Forums > Marine Tanks >  Do I need protein skimmer

## jl71

I am thinking of starting a 6 gallon nano tank with a couple of shrimps, hermit crabs, snails and low light (9watts) corals, mushroom and zoos but NO fish.

Do I still need a protein skimmer for such a setup?

----------


## kelstorm

having a skimmer is good coz it helps to remove dissolved waste. However, i do know of ppl who keeps such a tank without skimmer with success... thus, ur mileage might varies...  :Smile:

----------


## FC

jl71,

Looks like you are into low maintenance tank which is good for Nano Reef. You should do without skimmer. Go to http://www.nano-reef.com.

I am having a 120L Reef without skimmer, change water every 2~4 weeks.

Freddy

----------


## Masslawya

is a skimmer needed in a 150 gallon tank?

----------


## BFG

It's advisable to have one.

----------


## hirowen

Without skimmer means that u have to change water more fequently. Look at the waste the skimmer can collect and u will know  :Smile:

----------


## michael lai

Hi JI71,
I think you might not have space for a skimmer in a 6 gallon tank. I for 1 wouldn't know how to hide it. :Smile:

----------


## DE Lightings

get a hang on skimmer :Well done:

----------


## geckoguy157

ya i got a hogn on skimmer on my 33 gallon(my first reef tank) at first i didnt realy knwo why i didnt knwo why i needed one veen with out fish in the water i coudlnt belive the stuff it pulled out of the water in a day.

----------


## kelstorm

the amt will be more once u stock up.. the darker the color of the skimmate the better.

----------


## Aqua Doctor

> I am thinking of starting a 6 gallon nano tank with a couple of shrimps, hermit crabs, snails and low light (9watts) corals, mushroom and zoos but NO fish.
> 
> Do I still need a protein skimmer for such a setup?



From what you described you "don't need" a protien skimmer; but i would give some condsideration to what types of species and there requirements you intend to do. 
This is to say with proper planning/dedication...yes.

IMO. 99% of saltwater aquariums do benefit from the use of a protien skimmer.

----------


## d2hpeter

> I am thinking of starting a 6 gallon nano tank with a couple of shrimps, hermit crabs, snails and low light (9watts) corals, mushroom and zoos but NO fish.
> 
> Do I still need a protein skimmer for such a setup?



hv to keep bioload low.
I hv one in my office. corals, anemone, starfishes, hermits, shrimp. 
no feeding, except a few drops of phytoplankon/ zooplankon occasionally, no water change for about 5mths so far. chemi-pure in HOT filter. minor algae growth, scrap off with magnetic cleaner once in a while. so far so good.
tempted to put in a clown fish but afraid will throw system off balance.

----------


## bukitimah

I have a 2 ft tank with 3 damsels and Life rocks. Although I have skimmer, not much skimmate leh. I didn't change water but once the skimmer overflowed thus can consider changed once in 6 week lor.  :Flame:  

Auctually, need more anemone and coral to add color and life to the tank. 

One good soul gave me a BTA and it is so beautiful.

----------


## Darylyap

> hv to keep bioload low.
> I hv one in my office. corals, anemone, starfishes, hermits, shrimp. 
> no feeding, except a few drops of phytoplankon/ zooplankon occasionally, no water change for about 5mths so far. chemi-pure in HOT filter. minor algae growth, scrap off with magnetic cleaner once in a while. so far so good.
> tempted to put in a clown fish but afraid will throw system off balance.


hi peter, got pics to post?

----------


## kpete4

Does anyone know if skimmers react to melafix???? I'm using melafix in a quarintine tank and i do some small water changes with the water from my big tank. When i water change i top off my show tank with a couple gallons from the quarintine. My skimmer has been going a bit nuts. Is it the melafix??

----------


## jonapur

Dun wan to put skimmer ar... Easy peasy la... Hahas!! Put LIVE ROCK... yea man!!! Happy!!!

----------


## michael lai

> Does anyone know if skimmers react to melafix???? I'm using melafix in a quarintine tank and i do some small water changes with the water from my big tank. When i water change i top off my show tank with a couple gallons from the quarintine. My skimmer has been going a bit nuts. Is it the melafix??


It might be, kpete4...can't confirm on this but let me check it out. Everytime I pour melafix into my tanks, the air diffusor always gives out very tiny bubbles instead of normal size ones....hmm..

----------


## Orion

Hi Anybody do the natural way adding caulerpa or cladophora plants? May works if only shrimps and one or two small fish for 2 X 2 tank

----------


## BFG

Chaetomorpha is more ideal as it does not turn asexual.

----------


## Orion

Hi BFG 
Any photos of Chaetomorpha? Inexpensive to get and easy to keep?

Thanks for the info! BFG

----------


## BFG

Here's a link of what chaetomorpha looks like.

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/p...fm?pCatId=2401

If you want to get your hand on these algae, you can find it in our local marine forum,

http://www.sgreefclub.com/
http://www.absolutereef.com/forums/index.php

Pricing wise, it would cost you 1 green note for a fist size clump. You will need to provide a light source for it and it could go for as long as 24/7. I've read that a kelvin of 2000++ to up to 10000k light bulb is fine but 5000k to 8000k is the ideal range. If it grows in volume, you could either trim some off and throw it away of even better give or sell them to some reefer. This algae was brought into SG by one of the distinguished reefer from the US, Anthony Calfo who was invited to Aquarama 2005 by SRC. It was distributed for free during that event so don't expect the price to go up beyond the green note.


Hope this helps! :Smile:

----------


## henryteo88

Depends on what livestock you have in your marine system. If you have fish and coral tank , skimmer might be a good idea. Basically skimmer removes organics as well as nutrients and other trace elements in your system. For a coral only tank I personally live without a skimmer as it skims away good stuff as well. If you still want a skimmer in place then adding trace element as well as other marine additives is necessary.

Trick is not to overload your system and ensure good husbandry. Enjoy your hobby !

----------

